# Max Length Of Sewer Hose



## TitanFlyer (Feb 5, 2009)

How long a distance of sewer hose can you use? I found a perfect site at the Thousand Trails Forest Lake Preserve that I have taken an yearly contract on so i can keep it all hooked up and not have to move it unless venturing to the beach etc. The position the trailer will be in puts the sewer about 10-12 feet away. Being a novice, this seems like a long long way for those poor little poops to travel. Should i buy one of them garberator pump things, or will it be fine the way it is. Its probably a 1.5 foot drop from connection to input of sewer.


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

10-12 feet is not far at all, I've had to use my 10 and 20 footer put together to make it to a sewer connection. Just use plenty of water to flush out the hose and it will be fine.

Mike


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

As far as you need to as long as it is down hill. There have been a few people that said the sire sewer connection was higher then the outlet on the Outback so that is a major bad situation.

If you want a continuous down slope they make racks that you lay out and then put the hose on to maintain the slope. You can also go cheap and use some PVC roof gutter and a few blocks of wood to get the same effect.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

You will be fine.

I assume you know that just because you are seasonal, you still will need to leave black tank valve closed and empty when needed. The grey water valve , you can leave open. I would suggest to close the grey tank to partially fill up before dumping black tank and then use grey water to flush the hoses, basically what is done anyway. When my parents had a seasonal they dumped the black and then grey just before they left after the weekend so tanks are empty when you re not there.


----------



## TitanFlyer (Feb 5, 2009)

tdvffjohn said:


> You will be fine.
> 
> I assume you know that just because you are seasonal, you still will need to leave black tank valve closed and empty when needed. The grey water valve , you can leave open. I would suggest to close the grey tank to partially fill up before dumping black tank and then use grey water to flush the hoses, basically what is done anyway. When my parents had a seasonal they dumped the black and then grey just before they left after the weekend so tanks are empty when you re not there.


Yep, that was my intent, but appreciate that you are letting me know.

Thanks everyone...I love this place for lots of reasons. I have a lot to learn, and because of you guys, not all of it will be the hard way.

James


----------



## Rob_G (Feb 16, 2006)

TitanFlyer said:


> a long long way for those poor little poops to travel.


Uh huh... I tell the DW they're little too!


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

My plumbing manual says that at a 1/4" per foot drop you could go on forever









Seriously you will be fine at that distance. A site in most thousand trails locations is likely to be graded properly.


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

TitanFlyer said:


> Being a novice, this seems like a long long way for those poor little poops to travel.


Question is relative to the "poop size"

I noticed your signature says "HotWife" as a passenger..............I am gonna go out on a limb here and assume you were referring to hers in the quote "little Poops".....................they would not need as much water...........

For yours (at least would be the case in my household) you will need more fall or a lot of water pressure
















I just had to do it









I had to be a jokester......seriously you will be fine


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Don't make me get the _*'RV'*_ DVD out!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

California Jim said:


> My plumbing manual says that at a 1/4" per foot drop you could go on forever


1/4 inch fall in a foot of run (about 2% grade) is a good number in a smooth pipe. With all the corrugations in RV sewer pipe, problems could result if not for batch discharge (fancy name for dumping your black tank all at once) which creates enough velocity to move everything downstream.

Bill


----------



## mmblantz (Jul 1, 2007)

Poor little poops?


----------



## TitanFlyer (Feb 5, 2009)

clarkely said:


> For yours (at least would be the case in my household) you will need more fall or a lot of water pressure


Trust me, if I was meaning anyone but the wife and kids, I would be asking how to park over the sewer and just cut a home in the bottom of the trailer... it would be fun to see how long the "pilot to bombadier, bombs away..ssssssssssssssssssss..plunk" took...


----------



## OutbackPM (Sep 14, 2005)

TitanFlyer said:


> How long a distance of sewer hose can you use? I found a perfect site at the Thousand Trails Forest Lake Preserve that I have taken an yearly contract on so i can keep it all hooked up and not have to move it unless venturing to the beach etc. The position the trailer will be in puts the sewer about 10-12 feet away. Being a novice, this seems like a long long way for those poor little poops to travel. Should i buy one of them garberator pump things, or will it be fine the way it is. Its probably a 1.5 foot drop from connection to input of sewer.


As other have said you will be fine. I have 2 hoses in case I have to connect together so I have 30 ft worth and have used almost all that. As long as you are going down hill thats fine. For easier hose managment I have one of those Rhino hoses. Its stiffer than the others so will stay in place easier to keep a steady direction. It also takes up a smaller space when storing but you won't need that advantage


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

TitanFlyer said:


> For yours (at least would be the case in my household) you will need more fall or a lot of water pressure


Trust me, if I was meaning anyone but the wife and kids, I would be asking how to park over the sewer and just cut a home in the bottom of the trailer... it would be fun to see how long the "pilot to bombadier, bombs away..ssssssssssssssssssss..plunk" took...
[/quote]

THAT THERE IS FUNNY


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

I find the tone of this thread to be a little crappy Just keep (the conversation?) flowing


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

tdvffjohn said:


> I find the tone of this thread to be a little crappy Just keep (the conversation?) flowing


If we keep it moving...it won't sit and stink up the place


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

Gives a whole new meaning to, "I'm pooped!"

But seriously - I'd install a cleanout just downstream (oh boy) of the connection to the trailer's poop pipe, er, waste pipe, just in case you need to get them little doggies along!

(Boy. This thread went down hill fast! No, wait. I said that wrong. It went south . . oh . . forget it!)









Mike


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

What about using the large dia PVC and directly connecting it to the sewer? I have seen many seasonals set up this way. Seems a little more robust than the flimsy portable hoses.


----------



## KampinwitKids (May 24, 2006)

So, one day last fall, my 4 y/o asked what "that hose" was for..... well son, that one leads to Poopie Land.

Yup, Poopie Land is now his favorite word........nice goin dad!


----------

